# Kernel Panic

## unix

Hallo,

Ich habe mein Gentoo System wiedermal neu installiert. Jetzt bekomme ich beim booten einen Kernel Panic:

Kernel Panic: No init found! Try passing init option to kernel

Ich habe den gentoo-dev-sources kernel genomme (2.6.7)

habe den grub als bootmanager und KEIN init... als option mitgegeben.

mein root filesystem ist reiserfs

das boot filesystem ist ext2

fstab habe ich richtig editiert. Habe auch reiserfs unterstützung im kernel aktiviert. woran kann das liegen?

----------

## Voltago

Puh... vielleicht einfach mal baselayout neu installieren und gucken ob's dann geht...?

----------

## unix

emerge baselayout?

----------

## Voltago

Genau. Aber Vorsicht bei etc-update, da werden gerne mal fstab und Co. überschrieben.

----------

## unix

hi,

geht immer noch net  :Sad: 

----------

## mrsteven

Verwendest du eine initrd? Dann solltest du es mit "root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc real_root=/dev/hda3" als Kernelparameter versuchen (/dev/hda3 natürlich entsprechend anpassen).

Wenn dir dieser Tipp nichts hilft, wären deine grub.conf und deine Partitionstabelle (fdisk -l) ganz nützlich...

----------

